# Longest derelict site in UK?



## reddwarf9 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to Lyveden New Beild, a fine house built for Sir Thomas Tresham on his Lyveden estate. Work started in 1594 and stopped in 1605 on Treshams death. The house remained unfinished for over 400 years. His son Thomas should have seen the work continue but he was involved with the Gunpowder Plot and died mysteriously in the Tower of London also in 1605 soon after the failed "plot". This place is now open regularly by the National Trust.

A view of the house on a fine snowy morning-
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247e65c1c3b211.jpg]




[/lb] 

Not even a copper pipe or wire for the pikeys!!
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247e65e685b540.jpg]



[/lb]

150 year old graffiti - no spray paint available though
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247e65f8e0bbe9.jpg]



[/lb] 

Upwards!
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247e660016a4c2.jpg]



[/lb] 

Hope this is of a little interest. Tresham has another famous property in Northants, Triangular lodge, a strange 3 sided building with everything in 3's.

Nick.


----------



## chelle (Mar 23, 2008)

Very interesting one this...I see you is a fellow half century Urbexer too...I keep thinking that one I will grow up but so far have failed!!
regards
Stu


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 23, 2008)

chelle said:


> Very interesting one this...I see you is a fellow half century Urbexer too...I keep thinking that one I will grow up but so far have failed!!
> regards
> Stu



Haha I doubt I'll ever grow up


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 23, 2008)

A few more pics.

The main entrance - curiously suitable for people under 3ft 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247e69e2f5834a.jpg]



[/lb] 

The snowy Northants countryside from a glassless window.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247e69eac4f1ca.jpg]



[/lb] 

Nice clean chimney.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247e69fdc7aa62.jpg]



[/lb] 

Outside closeup.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247e6a089ada95.jpg]



[/lb] 

Nick.


----------



## MD (Mar 23, 2008)

looks good in a kinda empty way!!
think ive seen the triangle place before.

reddwarf9
have you been to earls barton roc post ?


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 23, 2008)

Very interesting, we've not had many unfinished buildings here, let alone ones 400 years old.

I posted a pictures of the Triangular Lodge a few months ago, it's not far from where my Aunt lives
.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 23, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> have you been to earls barton roc post ?



Had a peek down, theres a load of rubble at the bottom, I was on my own and in work kit and motor so didnt venture down, I will when i get out there with someone. Nick. (My mum lives in earls barton but dont think she'd fancy it lol)


----------



## MD (Mar 23, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> Had a peek down, theres a load of rubble at the bottom, I was on my own and in work kit and motor so didnt venture down, I will when i get out there with someone. Nick. (My mum lives in earls barton but dont think she'd fancy it lol)



shouldnt bother mate just looked on 28dayslater its trashed


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2008)

That's a fabulous place, Nick. Love places like that. Excellent pics too.

Here's the thread of the Triangular Lodge that Richard D posted.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.phpt=2762&highlight=triangular+lodge

Cheers


----------



## Neosea (Mar 24, 2008)

That building looks in good condition, almost like its waiting for a roof and some glass to be fitted to complete it.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 24, 2008)

Neosea said:


> That building looks in good condition, almost like its waiting for a roof and some glass to be fitted to complete it.



Yes it is in amazing condition for its age, used to have floors apparently but the pikeys of the 17th century ripped them out, you can still see the ends of the joists in the slots in the walls! The roof and windows were never fitted.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 24, 2008)

So alone and empty, like something from Lovecraft or Poe.
Great shots, the snow just adds to the 'blankness'.


----------

